# Struggling!



## LWTemple (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, 
My 9 year old son was diagnosed on Monday with Type 1 and he's taken to it really well.
I have not really but putting on a brave face for his sake, still a little shocked and it has really opened my eyes.
Would really appreciate to hear other experiences. 
Louise


----------



## cherrypie (Aug 20, 2015)

The forum is quiet today but I am sure that some parents will be along to support you soon.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Louise, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis, but good to hear he is managing well with it. How did he come to be diagnosed, and what insulin regime is on?

It can be very difficult at times, and there is a lot to learn, but the good news is that there are new treatments and tools becoming available all the time, and there are some very promising research projects looking for a cure. I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas - it is a really excellent book covering all aspects of living with Type 1.

You might also like to join the Children with Diabetes site, which has hundreds of parents of Type 1 children and a source of good information.

I would suggest having a read of Adrienne's essential guide for parents of newly diagnosed children, which might help you in these early days.

Please let us know if you have any questions, and we will do our best to help. Diabetes is a serious, but manageable condition and doesn't have to stop your son from achieving everything he wants in life


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi there

Welcome to the forum, although sorry you have to be here!

My daughter was 6 at diagnosis and it is indeed one hell of a shock!  So much to learn and your life will never be the same again.  It does get easier with time though, honest.  You do have to go through a sort of  grieving process for your old life, once you've got that out of the way you will feel much better.  In the meantime all you can do is learn as much as you can about diabetes and how to manage it, talk to your son about it and be there for him.  He's probably in shock too and may well need to let it all out at some point!

This forum is brilliant though, loads of nice people and whatever questions you have there is always someone with the answer, so ask away!  No question is too silly, we've all been there before


----------



## Bloden (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi there Louise. So sorry to hear about your son's diabetes. There's lots of help and support here. Let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## LWTemple (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks all for your support. Getting there


----------

